

Socialcam hits 3M downloads - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/with-growth-accelerating-socialcams-mobile-video-app-passes-3-million-downloads/

======
xcallmejudasx
@Socialcam, I noticed one of the comments on your page stating that the videos
are removed from the phone and not retrievable but haven't had a chance to
test this. Is there a reason for doing this and if so why?

~~~
mwseibel
Can you be more specific? I am not sure what you are referring to. Thanks.

~~~
jerrya
I installed sc on my Android phone.

I used it to take a 3 second video of my keyboard.

It uploaded to sc, where I can see the video just fine.

On my Android phone, I cannot find the video anywhere -- It does not show up
in gallery.

None of the other videos I see in my Android Gallery show up in the socialcam
app to share them, and socialcam does not show up in the typical Android share
menus.

At socialcam.com, I can see the video I took, and can share it, but there
seems to be no way to delete it, modify it, or download it.

------
teyc
I'm more interested to learn _how_ SocialCam managed to get so much interest?
Is it ThanksGiving, therefore giving people a reason to show something off?

~~~
mwseibel
When we bring users in for user testing and ask them when they are most likely
to take their next video - the number 1 response is during a special event
(birthday, christmas, graduation, etc). The holiday season is very very kind
to Socialcam.

~~~
teyc
This also presents a problem if the app is not frequently used. The
social/notification aspect should keep users coming back. I guess the hard
part is you need at least 50-60 friends for users to engage once a day.

------
leak
Socialcam, you're missing a popular tab. Finding "friends" is like a pain in
the ass. The popular tab is basically what made Instagram usable for me.

~~~
mwseibel
its coming - don't worry :)

~~~
leak
Awesome!

